# Shower pics



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I decided to try Aero and Cupid showering on the bottom of the shower today and Aero loved it she was doing the bath "dance" all over the shower but by the time I was like I need pics and grabbed my camera she was done and falling asleep in the water and Cupid well he hid in the far corner the entire time.....

Aero enjoying the shower
















Cupid trying to avoid the water 
















Then I took him and put him under on my hand








Aero decided to get right into the water as much as she could
























Cupid shower nap








A very wet and happy Aero








Post bath fluffing and napping


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

lol they are adorable, l always love the wet look


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

A-d-o-r-a-b-l-e !!!!!


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Love them! They are super cute, and it's great how these show their different personalities. ^_^


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

haha thanks guys Ya Aeros the laid back one, she loves water no matter what form of bath she gets, and Cupid the little fiesty ( aka bratty) one doesnt like water ( hoping that changes) I have to chase him around with the spray bottle lol


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

lol the last Pic of cupid is very cute!


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

oh my goodness they are so cute!! When Bailey gets a bath she eventually just passes out.  its so cute!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

So Precious  Loved all the pictures especially the last one


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww Cupid's little white face is coming in  Cute birdies as always!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wet tiels how adorable


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

So freaking cute! its so adorable to see Areo looking so happy in water! heh.


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

awwww so cute. i am jealous now


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jul 23, 2011)

Aw, they are too cute for words!!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments!!


----------

